# Gas gauge sending device



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am putting a new gas tank in my flats boat. The old tank was deeper and bigger but corroded and the sending device was
new. The swinging arm is too long for my new tank. The new (used) tank came with a sending device but I don't know if it works. 

Can I cut the arm on the long one to match the short one and the use it


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Last time I changed one, I measured the depth of the tank, measured the swing of the arm, and bent the arm wire to make sure it would swing all the way. Hope that helps!!


----------

